# Help with 15th to 16th Century Fantasy setting based on Italy



## lwhitehead (Feb 11, 2017)

I can use help with 15th to 16th Century Fantasy setting like a Song of Ice and Fire based on Italy, 


what I need help on is the great Italian houses that ruled names for them and the 10 Republics and nations that made up of are Italy, this is the Timeframe that Iron Cannonballs were introduced into Italy from France.


So Matchlock Firearms were also used on the armed forces of that servered the various armed forces, those Mercs that was hired by each type of ruler.


LW


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 11, 2017)

Well there was no "great Italian houses" that controlled Italy during 15th-16th century since they were dealing with the Italian wars, and most of the history in that time (1492-1559) is dedicated to the wars not the leaders. However, here is some info I could piece together. 

Ludovico Sforza (1452-1508 ) Leader and Duke of Milian and the Sforza family in general, who lead most of Milian during this time frame

Ferdinand II the Catholic (1452-1516) King of Sicily, the King of Argon, the king of Naples, and the king of Castile. 

Maximilian I, the Holy Roman Emperor (1459-1519) Leader of the HRE and all Romans in general, also he ran with his father, Fredrick III for ten years. 

Francesco II Gonzaga (1466-1519) Leader of Mantua

Pope Alexander VI (1431-1503) reigning Pope at the time, died on August 18th 1503, during his reign. 

Charles V (1500-1558 ) King of both the HRE and Italy from 1506-1555, rules and controlled Italy after the Itliannwars had concluded, enshrouding the people of Italy in peace in the preocess. 

Here are the recognized city states (which is what I think you were meaning by "republics") as of the 16th century:

North of Rome:
Florence
Pisa
Lucca
Siena
Perguia
Spoleto 
Todi
Terni
Ascoli Piceno
Ancona
Venice
Geona

South of Rome:
Salerno
Amalfi
Bari
Naples
Trani

These city states were all conglomerates into the Kingdom of Sicily not to short after their conceptions. 

Also, all of those above, excluding Lucca, Venice and Florence, were lead by a Signore, however, the three previous stayed as republics in the Italian monarchal claims. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 11, 2017)

Well my second problem is Monotheism in a Fantasy setting, I need a Church that is world wide at least in in large area, and with same ranks of church men like in our world but instead of a Pope we have a Hierophant, I'm using Sol Invictus as my God my Church that supressed the Old Gods and Magick

Dragon Age Video Games setting did a wonderful original idea of Monotheism

LW


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 12, 2017)

How is that a problem when you have it rightly figured out? You have a leader (the Hierophat) you have a montheistic god (Sol Invictus) Check and Check. 

I (again) do not see you problem. If you are going to ask a question about a problem you need to phrase it as a question or else we can't help since there is no problem stated.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 4, 2017)

Well in Song of Ice and Fire there is the Seven and some Old Gods, So can I have Old Gods as well, Also can my Church of Sol Invicus have Cardinals, Arch-Bishops, Bishops, and Priests.

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (May 10, 2017)

I need infomations on that status of Bastards in Italy, and what type of Poisons they used.

LW


----------

